# Update on Ringo



## fourhorses (Nov 3, 2003)

Well, it seems I have reached the end of the line for now - at least until I get the info I requested from the State Vet & Animal Control. I sent formal "Freedom of Information Act" requests and they have up to 3 weeks to putz around.

Ringo was quarantined on the property. Last Thurs. I contacted Kay and asked if CMHR would be willing to take Ringo. I spoke to the Animal Control officer earlier that day regarding chronic founder, etc. and Ringo in particular and faxed her Kay's # to clear up any questions. It was clear once again that he is not of any concern to them. However, the dogs on the property were all taken to the vet and given full check-ups, vaccinations & licensed.

The dilemma is this. Nothing is going to change. Ringo is obese and that set me back 10 steps from the beginning. I totally screwed up by not calling in the report _immediately_ - I instead tried to keep it in the family and continue on with the dirty little secret. I've learned that lesson & it won't happen again. I can keep hounding the AC officer to do periodic checks but will she??

If I have someone offer to buy him it could make things worse. Of course my sister & brother-in-law would probably rather see the horse dead than admit to any wrong doing. They've been scrambling for almost 8 weeks to attack me rather than take care of the situation at hand and admit to any neglect.

I have 2 nieces that I have to think about also. I've been offering education & funds for vet, farrier, etc. but the girls can't make their parents do it. The AC officer can tell them to clean the stall every day but will they? The holidays are coming, they are getting older (9 & 11) and school activities are going to be the priority - they've long outgrown Ringo but I have to believe that this situation has changed Ringo's conditions, if only temporary.

Soooooo.......until I get the official FOIA reports here's my plan.........I'm going shopping. I am buying the "Chicken Soup" books that pertain to horses and pet lovers, I am buying the new book on Miniature Horse's that's just been published, I am buying that little book on founder, any other horse care book that I can find that I haven't already given to them and I'm going to send this package UPS along with a letter to my oldest niece and goddaughter. I am going to tell her what a wonderful gift Ringo is, give her a list of things to do on a daily basis, ask her to learn as much about horses as she can from him and when she has outgrown him that we will bring him here to live happily ever and she will know her first horse is forever safe.

What else can I do? This is a life-changing time in a kid's life. She KNOWS what is right & what is wrong. How she handles this will affect her the rest of her life. She might not have the funds to pay for him BUT she knows to take care of him now and grow with knowledge or grow with guilt.

Education, education, education. There is a serious lack of it. The AC officer knows nothing. My family knows nothing except how to scramble to cover their butts. This is just a sad situation all the way around. Any other suggestions would be appreciated




Kristie


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 3, 2003)

Don't your neices need a nice summer vacation next year? What a better way to teach them than to show them how it is done while having a 3 month vacation at Aunt Kristie's house. Now how to convince your angry sibling to let them stay with you for a summer vacation....................................


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2003)

Im so sorry to hear all you have been through trying to help Ringo. I know how much stress this has added to your life. Please know we are here and if anything changes we will do all we can.

Kay


----------



## Marty (Nov 10, 2003)

My goodness this is a terrible thing you are involved in here. And my heart goes out to you so much as you are carrying his burden on your shoulders.

I know you are going to try and educate them. That is a wonderful approach.

I just hope it works.


----------



## nootka (Nov 10, 2003)

They should have to see pictures of a horse with abscessed hooves and visit horses and watch them try to cope with the pain.

I can't believe people would be so callous.

Let me know where to send my letter.

Liz M.


----------



## fourhorses (Nov 14, 2003)

I am so sorry for taking so long to post the information. I am still dealing with daily bureaucracy for Ringo.

The Lenawee County Animal Control Officer is:

Gina Meadows

c/o Lenawee County Sheriff's Office

405 N. Winter Street

Adrian, MI 49221

Phone: 517-263-0524

FAX: 517-263-3312

State Veterinarian is:

Dr. Joan Arnoldi, Michigan State Veterinarian

Michigan Department of Agriculture

525 W. Allegan Street

Lansing, MI 48909

Phone: 517-241-4502

FAX: 517-241-4502

It is highly unlikely that Ringo will find a new home. I do myself a favor and remember that he is getting more attention now than he ever has. However, the State Vet and the County refuse to enforce their laws and have still neglected to provide Ringo with anything other than a Coggins pulled.

If we don't start somewhere then we will get nowhere. This takes a village - not just one person. CMHR, or any other rescue, can't continue without support from horse lovers all over the country. If we can't educate potential horse owners and let them know that they have a support system then the horses will suffer more than they already do. If you've been lucky enough not to see first-hand neglect & cruelty then count yourself lucky. The suffering of animals at human hands is overwhelming. We owe them.

If you don't like me or my posts that's OK. If I plant a seed in anyone to do the right thing regarding cruelty/neglect then I have accomplished something. If you have a neglect case going on anywhere in your area you could write a letter to them. Any voice can be heard - you just have to use it!

Thanks for reading! Kristie


----------



## Betsy (Nov 14, 2003)

*FourHorses,*

I would be glad to help anyway I can, I love Horses very much and hate to see them hurt or unloved.


----------



## fourhorses (Nov 19, 2003)

Just to let everyone know Ringo was never quarantined and the State Vet did not show up until 3 weeks after they promised. The owner was also NOTIFIED ahead of time before the visit. Ringo has yet to be seen by a vet -he only had a coggins pulled. I have yet to speak to anyone who knows the wrds "founder", "Cushing's" "T4", "colic" "Ivermectin" or any other basic horse sense.

After more research I discovered on the National that level Animal Control Officers have zero education on equine care. They are only taught to restrain & euthanize "large animals".

This is not good news for any horse in need.


----------



## fourhorses (Dec 19, 2003)

Ringo now has his own caseworker from PETA. She has contacted the state vet to make sure this little guy gets the vet work-up he needs. Please wish him luck getting thru another MI winter. Thanks so much, Kristie (who wishes she knew how to post a pic so you could see the little guy)


----------



## kaykay (Dec 19, 2003)

Kristie

We always welcome your posts you know that!! I am so glad something is finally being done with this guy! If you email me his pic i can post it





Kay


----------



## Frankie (Dec 19, 2003)

Glad to hear something is being done! So glad you have stayed with it and in the end, I hope your family is able to heal.

Good luck and thanks for the update on Ringo.

Happy Holidays!

Carolyn


----------



## fourhorses (Dec 19, 2003)

Thanks Carolyn.

Michigan Law is so specific (actually one of the best) on an animal *having veterinary care.* It is only a problem when law enforcement won't enforce the law. All I know is that in March this guy was down, unable to move and had 14" hooves. No vet was ever called and to this day the AC officer & the State Vet have yet to ask for any vet records other than the coggins. As lack of vet care, pain & suffering were the original complaint it would seem obvious that you would go the house, ask for vet records and be done with it. 8 months later, besides having a coggins pulled - he has still not had ANY vet care and it makes me mad.


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 19, 2003)

Fourhorses,

Thanks for keeping us informed. You are doing a wonderful job at doing all you can to help Ringo. And even though nothing has been done by the state, the owners are now aware that people are watching, and that complaints will be made. Hopefully just that little bit will help him. Keep up the good work, and as always do make sure that you keep us posted.

Hugs to you and thoughts and prayers for Ringo.


----------



## fourhorses (Dec 23, 2003)

Per verbal conversation between State Vet & Ringo's caseworker they have closed the case. Ringo is to be seen by a vet 1x year - he's due for his next check-up Nov. 2004. Per vet that pulled the coggins (also a ASPA judge) he does not think Ringo's legs are deformed or that he has been neglected. Since I have no pics of him in his condition in Mar. & April and I brought him hay and I had the neighbor do his hooves the law of providing vet care does not matter.





Please, please hug your horses today and every day and let them know they are loved. If you provide the basic necessities they will repay you tenfold.


----------



## mountain_waif (Dec 23, 2003)

....


----------



## fourhorses (Jan 22, 2004)

Wish me luck. Either myself or my boss is going to call my sister later today and offering my sister $1000 for Ringo. If the angels are watching over us on Sat. AM I hope to bring him home and have him live out his life as "Rocky" as he is such a fighter.

My best friend died almost 2 weeks ago and wanted me to have one of her horses. A friend and I are going to Battle Creek, MI to pick her up. We will be less than 45 min. away from my sister's when we hit a certain highway, I'll have my truck & trailer (he would come home in the truckbed, not trailer) so the timing seems right to try again.





PLEASE, GOOD THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Jan 22, 2004)

Very best of luck!

Only good thoughts coming your way!

Pictures when you get them, please!


----------



## virginia (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi

You WILL Succeed!!! I am praying for you and the ROCKY !!!!

Ginny


----------



## mountain_waif (Jan 22, 2004)

....


----------



## fourhorses (Feb 12, 2004)

Well, we made a tad bit of progress a few weeks ago. We are trying again this weekend.

Request: Please cross your fingers & lots of prayers.


----------



## virginia (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't worry, you and Ringo have lots of prayers coming your way.

I was worried that everything went wrong and that's why we didn't get an update.

Good Luck,

Ginny


----------



## fourhorses (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Ginny. Just using the little boy like a carrot on a string. As long as he's alive for now that is all that matters. Still the goal to get him out. Thanks for the prayers. Will post an update. Hopefully this will all end soon so he can get the med. care & farrier care he so needs. Wish me luck!!


----------



## fourhorses (Feb 27, 2004)

Well, my nieces want me to have Ringo but their mom (my sister) & grandpa (my dad) will not give him up. He's not doing all that well I hear, I've not been able to see him. It's been going on a year now. I hate to say it but it looks as if he will have to be on death's door for them to even consider giving him up or let him die. Very sad but I'm one who never loses hope. Ringo could always use extra prayers. His owners could use some extra prayers also - please pray that they will do the right by this wonderful little horse who has suffered so much.


----------



## virginia (Feb 28, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that. You've done all that you can, a lot of prople wouldn't have tried.

My prayers are with you both.

Ginny


----------



## mountain_waif (Feb 28, 2004)

....


----------



## fourhorses (Feb 29, 2004)

I would appreciate any help, any ideas at all.

He is located in Michigan, 40 miles West of Toledo, OH - 15 miles from OH/MI border.

I'm between a rock and a hard place. The animal control officer (remember, she is a police officer, NO training except in euthanasia), the County and the Sheriff are in clear violation of Michigan statute. I am more than willing to hire an attorney and fight to have laws enforced so this doesn't happen again as Michigan has some of the BEST laws on the books regarding animal cruelty/neglect BUT this little guy is caught in the middle and his story is of no "press" for PETA. I've never seen so many people scrambling to cover each other's butts in all my life. Seriously, this is bad.

All I have ever cared about is Ringo. I've followed every single procedure detailed in equine rescue, unfortunately it involves family, and this poor horse is still suffering.





Any suggestions will be appreciated. He doesn't deserve to fall between the cracks due to political and personal reasons.


----------



## virginia (Feb 29, 2004)

Maybe if you called PETA. You never know, they might justmarch right in there and give your local sheriff a run for his money. Maby PETA with the threat of public exposure might a few people to do their duty..Just a thought.

Ginny

I'm still praying.


----------



## fourhorses (Feb 29, 2004)

PETA was called and Ringo even had a caseworker for a week. However, she told me that they basically had other cases that would catch attention and that this was no priority and wouldn't cause much of an outrage.



This is why I say that the boy is slipping thru the cracks. State vet refuses to look at the pics and the vet that pulled the coggins said that he looks as any horse would look. Please remember Ringo's leg in an almost perfect "C" shape from above the knee to the center of his hoof - which has grown to the inside as he did go without farrier for over 2 years.

This is the biggest failure of my life. I've let this horse down.


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 1, 2004)

Fourhorses,

You did not let this boy down. The ones who let him down are his owners. You are NOT responsible for what they do. You have tried and tried to help him. You have been persistant for over a year. Who else would do that? You are tryin gyour best and that is all you can do. You have contacted everyone you can, and sometimes there is nothing left but to keep an eye on him the best you can. Maybe, just maybe someone can be found who will try to buy him.

Hugs to you, and don't give up. You are probably the only reason he is still alive at this point, so my hats off to you.


----------



## fourhorses (Mar 11, 2004)

Oh Nila,

Sometimes I have to wonder if he would have been better off without my interference. Yep, he would have suffered but he wouldn't STILL be suffering. I have only prolonged it.

I have spoken to an attorney, I am in the process of preparing to fight the entire state to have the laws enforced - again, they are some of the best in the entire country.

I am also faxing and UPS'ing a formal FOIA request to the County Prosecutor and

the County Sheriff tomorrow. Hopefully that coming thru on the fax machine will prompt Dep. Meadows to go back out and do a check. Ringo has not been checked since Oct.





I am so scared over an acute founder with spring grass coming in, wondering when the last time his stall was cleaned.....it's all very upsetting and a huge blow to animal welfare everywhere.

Just so everyone knows....I am not a member of any animal rights group/cult. I am a member of CMHR and my local dressage club. I am but one animal lover, with a deep love of horses, that wants to assure animal wefare for years to come.


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 12, 2004)

Fourhorses,

I have to look at it this way... It is not Ringo's time yet. The good Lord only knows why he is here and why you are involved. Ringo has yet to teach all there is to teach someone (maybe your neices?), and you are his angel. Because of you, things are better for him, at least a little better. DON'T YOU EVER feel bad about that. Again, you have no blame in this. You are doing everything in your power to see that he is helped. This is more than many do.

You have learned tons because of Ringo. And I am glad that you have the courage to risk so much to take this on. And I am so proud to say that you are a member of CMHR and you honor us with your presence. Your will to succeed is a shining example of why this rescue was formed. And please, if you want to post pictures let me know and I will post them for you.

Hugs to you, and continued prayers for Ringo.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Mar 14, 2004)

boy you havent let him down at all and maybe all of this is just so the laws will eventually be enforced just like chance who wasnt let down i do belive his job here was strictly to start this rescue.

There are many people that talk the talk very well in almost every aspect of there lives but when it comes down to walking the walk they dont- they have excuses, reasons why they cant, bring up all kinds of negative points but you well you not only are talking the talk but walking the walk and that says so much about your character and your true commitment- not giving up and risking so much i for one am very proud of you.


----------



## fourhorses (Mar 21, 2004)

Lisa & Nila,

Thank you so much for your kind words. Just when I think I don't have much left I get a lift from you - I'm so lucky to have found this board.

I did hear from my sister-in-law. Things are getting worse as for Ringo but AC did make a couple of unannounced visits so they are keeping up on things.

The vet that pulled a coggins, a well-known breeder & judge of Shetlands will be reported to MVMA, AAEP, ASPC and any other organization he is involved in.





I also learned from my sister-in-law that the neglect was *intentional* because I refused to give them my retiree a few years ago due to worries over his care.





There is a firm in Michigan that has compiled ALL cases of neglect/cruelty on CD. I have ordered the MI CD as Ringo is my immediate concern and will be ordering the US Animal Law CD when a little extra money comes in.





I am trying to follow the purpose of CMHR but it is hard. It is a constant internal battle with me as I am judgemental - in this day and age there are NO EXCUSES for this happening.

*edited for spelling.


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 13, 2004)

I heard from a family member that Ringo is having a very hard time. Spends most of his days laying down with occassional coax to get up. There is a reason for him to still be here unknown to me but there is a reason. I'm finally going to have some pics posted so you can put a face to him. Please, please, pray for this little guy.


----------



## virginia (Apr 13, 2004)

My God, I want to shake your sister till she gets some sense.! This has gone way beyond any logical reason. Can you just go, when they aren't home and get him??????? Bring him to a friends, bring him to a vet, just get him. This is killing me and I know it killing you but, worst of all, it's killing Ringo.

Ginny


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm sure going to try. As they have cut themselves off from both sides of the family I have no idea what their schedule is anymore. I HAVE to get that horse out of there so he can either be saved or humanely euthanized.

I could proceed with a lawsuit but that doesn't help Ringo. I check their local newspaper daily to see if they will advertise him for sale. No horse should ever suffer as this one did. They are not ignorant, they are educated, that they would intentionally cause pain and suffering is sick. .

I last attempted contact on Wed. of last week. I said that I could come up on Fri. when kids were at school, sign a paper that said his condition would never be used against them - not a word. My father has crawled back in his hole so he doesn't have to face the dirty secret. My uncles have attempted to contact them to no avail.

This is sick. This is very sick. May God have mercy on their souls


----------



## SunQuest (Apr 13, 2004)

Hugs to you fourhorses!!!!

Here are the pictures of Ringo that you sent. I had to resize them to be smaller. I will let you describe what one is seeing. I really don't think that the pictures show the true nature of the condition of the horse either. It would have been better to have pictures from the front of the horse that would have shown the curvature of the leg.

Also, did I understand correctly that these pictures were after you forced them to trim his feet?


----------



## Frankie (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe they too are all sick of it now too.

Do they have email? If not, pm me their phone number.

I will call and tell them I am looking for a horse for my petting zoo and heard they had one.

It sounds like the only resource right now.

If he is not doing well, surely they will take my money.

I am not in your state, I do not believe they will not make any type of a connection. I can even go get him as early as this weekend.

Send me phone number.

Let me know.


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 13, 2004)

These pics were taken by the AC officer (also a deputy sheriff) on Oct. 15, 2003. She had not been out since her initial visit 3 weeks earlier and when I informed her of the goat she scooted out to take these pics. I begged her to take pics on level ground or concrete pad in front of garage (about 30' from barn) in order for me to explain to her what was going on. This is what I got but was thrilled to see that the neighbor was trying to keep his hooves trimmed.

OK, we'll start with the top pic. Don't know how much it shows but his halter very tight, mats have obviously been cut out between AC visits. Hard to see much crookedness in his legs with this pic (quite visible on a 4x6 pic!). His RH from hock down suffered the most. Since that hoof grew to the inside and measured almost 11" the joints/tendons had to adjust themselves that way also. There is another pic of the left hind - that one isn't as bad and managed to stay straight (I assume that was the most weight bearing leg and got him this far) but he has no ankle - swelling from pastern down.

Bottom pic: Hooves on front feet on April 19th of last year measured ~ 10" on RF - grew to the inside, curved over and then grew to the outside - outside coronary band is his main support. LF _*leg*_ was forced to grow in a "C" shape from the knee down. This hoof was ~ 12", also grew toward the inside. As they grew he was unable to stand & walk so lying down also forced them to grow to the inside - this one and the RH were the worst in my opinion. His LF's major support is the outside part of his hoof but I think that that is actually his heel that was forced to the side - in April I couldn't find a sole, frog or anything



- his coronary band is also a major support system for him.

I guess I should be grateful that his hooves have been trimmed. BUT, he is a chronic founder with several acute episodes a year, skanky stall, no bedding and who knows what he is eating - it was 2 large scoops of sweet feed and alfalfa cubes because hay was too expensive. The 35 bales my husband and I took up surely have to be getting low. The grass will be getting lush up there in a matter of weeks, they will throw him out in order to save grain and poop outside...........makes me sick and very angry and very, very sad that he is still alive to suffer.

Frankie - thank you for the offer - I'll take you up on it.


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 14, 2004)

We're talking to Bonnie on Sat. so hopefully we can find some way to help this little guy. Thanks to all who say prayers for Ringo. I know he'd give kisses to you all if he could.


----------



## virginia (Apr 14, 2004)

Is Bonnie your sister?


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 14, 2004)

Nope - Bonnie Fogg is a member - she helped with Chief months ago.


----------



## SunQuest (Apr 15, 2004)

Fourhorses,

Here are your other pictures. I had to resize them as well as it just takes way to long to upload them to my photo album. But anyone that wants larger pictures could just email you right?


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you Nila. Don't know what else to do. Most would say "give up, you did the best you could" but I can't stop thinking about him. Every day I see little Buddy (who had/has his own little problems) running around like a wild man I can't help but think that with a compassionate vet and farrier he could pull thru. I'd like to think that's why he's still alive.


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 20, 2004)

Bonnie is the best.


----------



## virginia (Apr 20, 2004)

You can't just say Bonnie is the best without telling us why. GOOD LORD, THIS WILL DRIVE ME CRAZY TILL I KNOW. How is Ringo?????

Ginny


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 20, 2004)

Well, since this is a public forum can't say too much but will try to fill in some.

As Bonnie stressed she is not a vet but she felt pain pain pain pain in all 4 feet and felt that he was Cushings particularly focusing in on his "diabetes". Some dental work but nothing too serious. Everything will work out. That is all I can say here. However, he still needs the prayers for the next few weeks and he needs to be remembered and know that there is always hope



.


----------



## virginia (Apr 20, 2004)

Ok, I will have to be satisfied with that and leave it in your capable hands. My prayers are still with you and Ringo. And I stand in awe of Bonnie...

My offer to steral him if necessary still stands...

Ginny


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 21, 2004)

As it is a public forum I cannot say too much BUT.....God willing Ringo will be safe in a couple weeks. The plan is in place.


----------



## virginia (Apr 21, 2004)

WHOOPIEEEEE !!!!!


----------



## spottedrj (Apr 22, 2004)

i have just read this and i REALLY hope you can get him out ASAP!!!! why are people soooo mean???



i don't get it.....i will now be checking back here often just to see how it all goes......i wish you the very best...


----------

